
Graphene Enables World’s Lightest Wheelchair Design - misnamed
https://weburbanist.com/2018/09/29/formula-1-mobility-graphene-enables-worlds-lightest-wheelchair-design/
======
aplummer
It seems like a lot of references to “developed” but really it’s just
“designed”.

Does one actual unit exist right now, or is this just a thought piece?

------
olliej
The limited pictures (many just renderings?) make it look like it isn’t
collapsible? And as @aplummer mentioned the lack of real world photos makes it
seem designed vs actually made..

------
lightgreen
Probably, a couple of pounds saved is not important given the weight of a
person on that wheelchair.

~~~
mitchbob
As someone who's helped wheelchair-bound people get around, I can say that the
weight of a wheelchair - as well as easy collapsibility - matters a lot when
moving people around by car.

